# Your least favourite PLL alg?



## VooX (Nov 23, 2007)

So I was just curious, which is your least favourite PLL move to execute?

Personally mine has to be N (either the A or B variation, no preference).

So how about you?

Which PLL perm is your least favourite alg?


PS- you can find letter notation for PLL moves (ie. N, G, U, etc.) here on this posting:
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=708


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 23, 2007)

19 and 20 according to this chart:
http://cubewhiz.com/pllprint.html


----------



## VooX (Nov 23, 2007)

Lotsofsloths said:


> 19 and 20 according to this chart:
> http://cubewhiz.com/pllprint.html



yup those are those pesky N-perms.


----------



## KConny (Nov 23, 2007)

N is probably my slowest. But since I'm turing like hell every second they feel pretty good. But like V and R a is nasty because I stop turning to rotate the cube.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 23, 2007)

Bert/Z (either long or slow, depending on the alg)
F (bad)
E (slow)
V (bad and slow)
N (some good algs out there, but still slow)


----------



## pjk (Nov 23, 2007)

I originally thought N's were the worse, but I have some awesome algs for them now, and both are around 2 seconds.

My worst now is probably the R perm A.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 23, 2007)

My E perm is really bad.
Any good suggestions?


----------



## VooX (Nov 23, 2007)

pjk said:


> I originally thought N's were the worse, but I have some awesome algs for them now, and both are around 2 seconds.
> 
> My worst now is probably the R perm A.



PJK, what algs are you using?

I'm using:
N-a: R' U R' D R'2 U' R U D' R' D R'2 U' R D'

N-b: L' U R' (z) R2 U R' U (z') R U R' (z) R2 U R' (z') R U'



karthikputhraya said:


> My E perm is really bad.
> Any good suggestions?



Good idea karthikputhraya, maybe people could post suggestions for algs a lot of people have trouble with.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 23, 2007)

VooX said:


> Good idea karthikputhraya, maybe people could post suggestions for algs a lot of people have trouble with.



Though there is a pretty neat thread for PLLs algs, I don't find any of the E perms posted there suitable.You can check out the N perms there.May be you will find some alg suitalble you there.


----------



## VooX (Nov 23, 2007)

karthikputhraya said:


> VooX said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea karthikputhraya, maybe people could post suggestions for algs a lot of people have trouble with.
> ...



I don't want to replace that PLL thread!

Maybe if people requested/provided the most troublesome this would be a more concise thread than the every PLL move possible thread.

The N algs I have provided I have only seen in 1 place (as of a month or so ago), and one of them was mistyped (forgive me if I missed a more recent posting of this alg on these forums). This is the method Nakaji used in his PLL attack video.


----------



## TheBB (Nov 23, 2007)

VooX said:


> The N algs I have provided I have only seen in 1 place (as of a month or so ago), and one of them was mistyped (forgive me if I missed a more recent posting of this alg on these forums). This is the method Nakaji used in his PLL attack video.



I use the same ones, just backwards. All the turning is done exclusively with the right hand. They feel quite smooth, but I could definitely be faster.

Up until recently V was my slowest... but I've got a good alg for it now.

Right now E is my nemesis.


----------



## pjk (Nov 23, 2007)

> PJK, what algs are you using?
> 
> I'm using:
> N-a: R' U R' D R'2 U' R U D' R' D R'2 U' R D'
> ...



I am using these:
R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R

And:
R U' L d2 L' U L R' U' R U2 L' U R U'


----------



## VooX (Nov 23, 2007)

TheBB said:


> Up until recently V was my slowest... but I've got a good alg for it now.
> 
> Right now E is my nemesis.



I am not a fan of V either. What is the good alg you've found?

I have a decent one for E. It may help you, and of course I am open to recommendations as well.

E: (x) U R' U' L U R U' r' F R F' r U R' U' r'

I think either Harris or Nakaji uses it in a PLL attack video, they can do it much faster than I can!




pjk said:


> > PJK, what [N] algs are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I really like those. Especially N-b.

I think you're N-a has a typo. The last R should be R' not R. I corrected and put it in bold in my quote of your post.

Thanks, these are even easier than the ones I was doing.


----------



## TheBB (Nov 23, 2007)

VooX said:


> I am not a fan of V either. What is the good alg you've found?
> 
> I have a decent one for E. It may help you, and of course I am open to recommendations as well.
> 
> E: (x) U R' U' L U R U' r' F R F' r U R' U' r'.



I use the "standard" one, which I've done all along, of course, but in a new way which requires only one regrip instead of two. It goes like this.

(R' U R' U' f') y (F R') (F' R2 U' R' U R U)

That last sequence is really fast. The cube rotation can be partially merged with the moves right before. A lot of people include another cube rotation so they can do F R' as U R', but I don't think the gain is enough...

If the F R' is awkward, an alternative is (R' U R' U' f' R) y (R' F' R2 U' R' U R U), but in my experience, the cube locks up very often trying that f' R combo.

Another alg which I tried involves no cube rotation, and can be done with LL on the right, executed only with the right hand (like I do N and J perms):

(U R' D' R U' R' U) (R' D R U') (R2 D' R2' D)

There are finger tricks to do the initial 7 moves together but I found them to be quite awkward, so I ditched the alg. The last two bracketed groups can be done really quick and they feel sweet.

That E looks good. Will try it out!


----------



## FU (Nov 24, 2007)

R-Perm (b), I use 2 algorithms depending on the situation
1) R U2 R' U2 R B' R' U' R U l U R2 F
2) y2 L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U


A-Perm (a)
L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2

My cube always locks up when I do the first 2 moves quick. I have no such problems in the A-Perm (b) algorithm I use though, which is just a mirror of this.


E-Perm (x) U R' U' L U R U' r2 U' R U L U' R' U' 

Not too bad, except the r2 in the middle, always slows me down. I don't fancy double layer turns.


V-Perm
R' U R' U' x2 y' R' U R' U' l R U' R' U R U

I can't perform rotations well. Usually a pause time of half a second.


4 G-Perms

Rotations and double layer turns. 


Thinking of it I have 8/21 PLLs performed very poorly, I should have them changed soon.


----------



## Todd (Nov 24, 2007)

I use R' U R' U' x2 y' R' U R' U' l R U' R' U R U for V as well....

E is my worst, the one i learnt at the moment is really slow and the one i want to learn just wont stick 

My N's suck too.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 24, 2007)

G permutations, E permutation. All from speedcubing.com.

N's are pretty bad too, but I can usually sub-3 them.


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 24, 2007)

F .


----------



## TheBB (Nov 24, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> F .



F is one of my favorites. What alg are you using?


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 24, 2007)

TheBB said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > F .
> ...


z R' U' R U R' U2 x' U' R' U R y' R U R' U' R2
or it's mirror,
z R U R' U' R U2 y' x' R U R' U' x' U' R' U R U2

I do like them, but it's still probably my least favourite (especially for OH).


----------



## Inusagi (Nov 24, 2007)

H perm is my favourite because it's the fastest one for me.


----------



## TheBB (Nov 24, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> TheBB said:
> 
> 
> > Johannes91 said:
> ...



Can't help you with OH . Mine is:

(R' U R U' R2' F') x y (R' U R) y' (R U R' U' R2)

The x y can actually be done while executing the first set of moves, so there's really only one cube rotation and regrip.


----------



## KConny (Nov 24, 2007)

F is not that bad.


----------



## sam (Nov 24, 2007)

I love R, L and J perms, haven't learned the N permutations yet lol.... i really just haven't really ever needed them.
F is slow for me, E is kinda fast but long. If i do see an N perm, i just do a T permutation then a 3 corner cycle. my 3-corner cycle is like 1.2 - 1.5 seconds. And the T and Y's are both pretty fast.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 24, 2007)

blackmetalcubist said:


> I love R, *L* and J perms


:confused:


----------



## joey (Nov 24, 2007)

L is the second J perm, that looks like an L.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 24, 2007)

joey said:


> L is the second J perm, that looks like an L.


Oh is it?I didn't know that.Thanks.


----------



## sam (Nov 24, 2007)

sorry about that


----------



## Demon Parasite (Nov 26, 2007)

Probably R, E, and F


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 26, 2007)

R a is horrible for me. E is really bad too. I need to find better executions of the algs I know.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ns, E, and F (especially for OH)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 14, 2020)

Nb perm is my least favorite.

_bump @ProStar _


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Nb perm is my least favorite.
> 
> _bump @ProStar _


Is my favourite


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Gb perm is my nono perm.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Is my favourite


Wait what??


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Wait what??


Hmm, you're right, the Na is


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Hmm, you're right, the Na is


Your favorite is Na?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 15, 2020)

Bruh moment, I forgot the Na perm


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

Do you use the R U L Na perm or the one that's the same but has the z rotation so you can do R U D instead?

OMG post #23 is the F perm I used to use back when I was a noob.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 15, 2020)

Wait, I mean nb, I got them confused, my alg.

R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R

Sometimes I do it mindlessly 20 or so times


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh in that case I agree, I love executing Nb, but I hate getting it in a solve.

Edit: Wait I mixed them up too. It's Na that I like.


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Apr 16, 2020)

Ah yes, the sodium perm.

_HahagetitbecauseNaisthesymbolforsodium_


----------



## MarkA64 (Apr 16, 2020)

Either *Nb:* ((R' U L' U2 R U' L) (R' U L' U2 R U' L)

or *V*: (R' U R' U') y (R' F' R2 U') (R' U R' F) R F


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

FluxDigital01 said:


> Ah yes, the sodium perm.
> 
> _HahagetitbecauseNaisthesymbolforsodium_


Do you like chemistry? if so I have a joke for you.
What do cubers and water have in common? _A Violent Reaction to Na_


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 16, 2020)

MarkA64 said:


> Either *Nb:* ((R' U L' U2 R U' L) (R' U L' U2 R U' L)
> 
> or *V*: (R' U R' U') y (R' F' R2 U') (R' U R' F) R F


For the v perm keep switching between 2 algs depending on the AUF and the place of my fingers before


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 16, 2020)

G perm


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

RiceMan_ said:


> G perm


Which one?


----------



## FinnTheCuber (Apr 16, 2020)

Na perm



RiceMan_ said:


> G perm


which one


----------



## Timecard47 (Apr 16, 2020)

n.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 16, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> which one


all


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 16, 2020)

Gd is awesomee lol and Ga

Although Gb and Gc are trash lmao


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 16, 2020)

Nb is my only PLL that's not sub 1.4, so probably that. I hated my Gc, but yesterday I switched to this alg: R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2. I'm sub 1.4 at it right now; I hope to get faster soon!


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Apr 16, 2020)

N B perm


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 16, 2020)

V perm


----------

